# ''Sınıfta Ahmet yok'' ve ''Sınıfta Ahmet değıl''



## maraki35605

''Sınıfta Ahmet yok'' ve ''Sınıfta Ahmet değil''

Is there a difference in the meaning of the two phrases?
I have learned at my classes that you use Sınıfta Ahmet değil to say that Ahmet is not in the classroom.
But what about the other phrase? Is it also right? Does it mean the same?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## vatrahos

*yok *is used in the sense of "there is not" (δεν υπάρχει), while değil means "is not" (δεν είναι).

*δεν υπάρχει* τραπέζι στην τάξη = sınıfta masa *yok*
ο δάσκαλός μας *δεν είναι* στην τάξη = sınıfta öğretmenimiz *değil*
*δεν είμαι* στην τάξη = sınıfta *değilim*

Και καθώς ποτέ δε θα λέγαμε "ο Αχμέτ δεν υπάρχει στην τάξη", παρομοίως δε λέμε στα τουρκικά "sınıfta Ahmet yok".


p.s., they also use "yok" and "var" for the verb "to have."


- Δεν έχω αυτοκίνητο = arabam yok (στην κυριολεξία σημαίνει "αυτοκίνητό μου δεν υπάρχει")

- Έχεις ένα μολύβι; = "kalemin var mı?" (στην κυριολεξία σημαίνει "μολύβι σου υπάρχει;")


----------



## maraki35605

Yes you are right at what you are saying. These are the rules I have also learned at my classes. The problem is that I saw the phrase *Sınıfta Ahmet yok in a book and I am wondering why is it written like that.
I guess it is not a mistakeö as the book is published by the Ankara Unıversity.
*


----------



## dawar

''Sınıfta Ahmet yok' --> Ahmet isn't in the classroom 

''Sınıfta*ki* Ahmet değil'' --> the person in the classroom isn't Ahmet


----------



## vatrahos

Thanks for the help, dawar! Sorry for the confusion, maraki.


----------



## vatrahos

Maybe "Sınıfta Ahmet yok" means "there's no Ahmet in the class" ("δεν υπάρχει κανένας Αχμέτ στην τάξη"), or, as we'd say in English, "there's no one named Ahmet in the class." Does that sound logical, or is this wrong?


----------



## ayşegül

vatrahos said:


> Maybe "Sınıfta Ahmet yok" means "there's no Ahmet in the class" ("δεν υπάρχει κανένας Αχμέτ στην τάξη"), or, as we'd say in English, "there's no one named Ahmet in the class." Does that sound logical, or is this wrong?


 
there is no Ahmed in the class (literally ) 

bak sınıfta ahmed yok dediğinde: Sanki sen tanıdığın bir ahmed isminde birini arıyormuşsun gibi ...
Sınıfta ahmed isminde biri yok dersen:there's no one named Ahmet in the class o zaman bu manaya gelir. Böyle dersen,tanımadığın ahmed isminde birini arıyormuşsun gibi.

Yani en azından bana öyle geliyor.


----------



## veronica55

Sınıfta Ahmet yok : There's no Ahmet in the classsroom. (there's no one named Ahmet)
Ahmet sınıfta yok : Ahmet isn't in the classroom. (he's somewhere else)
Ahmet sınıfta değil : Ahmet isn't in the classromm. (he's somewhere else)
Sınıftaki Ahmet değil : The one in the classroom isn't Ahmet. (he'S somebody else)


----------



## gianlia

veronica55 said:


> Sınıfta Ahmet yok : There's no Ahmet in the classsroom. (there's no one named Ahmet)
> Ahmet sınıfta yok : Ahmet isn't in the classroom. (he's somewhere else)
> Ahmet sınıfta değil : Ahmet isn't in the classromm. (he's somewhere else)
> Sınıftaki Ahmet değil : The one in the classroom isn't Ahmet. (he'S somebody else)



What a neat work..


----------



## shafaq

Where *Ahmet* and * yok *is emphasized  like  "Sınıfta *Ahmet **yok!*" means "Ahmet is *nonexistent* in the classroom, (whereas he  should be there.).  This version indicates  expectancy and confusion/disappoiıntment due to Ahmet's nonexistence .


----------



## Revontuli

"Sınıfta Ahmet yok" means either there's nobody named Ahmet in the class or one of the students, Ahmet, is not in the class that day. It very much depends on the context.

To distinguish the difference, I'd say:

Sınıfta Ahmet _*diye biri*_ yok= There's nobody named Ahmet in the class.
Sınıfta Ahmet yok= Ahmet's not in the class. The word order is important, the emphasis is on "Ahmet". It's the main sense of the example, everyone else but Ahmet is in the class.

Hope that helps,
Revi


----------

